# JetBeam RRT-0 Raptor review



## mchlwise (Nov 21, 2009)

Yesterday I received a JetBeam RRT-0 Raptor, generously provided by Flavio of www.bugoutgearusa.com for a "real world" review. 

Now that I've had a day and a half to use it under a variety of conditions, here is what I've found: 

*Background:*

I grew up in Los Angeles, and was living about 15 miles from the epicenter of the Jan. 1994 Northridge earthquake. The earthquake struck at about 4:30 a.m., well before the sun would come up, and plunged the entire southern half of California into a blackout. When the shaking stopped, I had a screaming and crying 3-year-old daughter in the next room and no way to see obstacles or dangers as I stumbled through the rubble of my home to try to get to her without a flashlight. 

Since then, I've learned to never be without an easily-accessible flashlight 24/7, and I've followed with great interest the development of LED technology - particularly high-output LED flashlights. 

My first introduction to JetBeam came about 3 years ago when they released one of their first lights, the Jet-1. It was somewhat of a ground-breaking light, and one that I was particularly attracted to, because it could run on either a CR123 cell or a standard AA battery, depending on which inter-changeable body you screwed the head of the light onto:





I've owned over 20 flashlights since then, from makers such as Surefire, Fenix, Nitecore, Lightflux, Dorcy, RiverRock, etc., and still consider the Jet-1 one of the best flashlights ever made. 

Some of my major considerations for a flashlight are that it (obviously) be very bright when I want it to be, that it be reasonably efficient and have multiple easily-accessible modes, and perhaps most important of all, that it's easy to "feed". This usually means that it uses AA batteries, because in an emergency you can yank them out of your t.v. remote and have continued light. The downside, of course, is that lithium CR123's pack a lot more punch. An ideal flashlight would be able to run on either. 

*JetBeam RRT-0 Raptor*

One of JetBeam's latest offerings is the RRT-0 Raptor, part of JetBeam's "Rapid Response Tactical" series. "Rapid Response" refers to the ability to quickly change between light levels via the selector ring. 

*First impressions*

My first impressions of this light are that it's not just an average flashlight, it is a serious tool. 

The light comes packed in foam in a handsome (cardboard) box with a magnetic closure, along with an instruction manual, warranty card, removable pocket clip, lanyard, spare o-rings, and tailcap boot. My light also came with the AA extender, which I believe is an optional accessory sold separately. The extender is "plug-and-play" - the light includes sophisticated circuitry designed to recognize and efficiently use whatever power-source you supply it with (more on this circuitry later). 





The Raptor has an aluminum body, with military-grade hard anodizing in a dark grey, slightly greenish finish. The front bezel which holds in the glass lens is stainless steel, as is the ring at the tail which covers the switch and the selector ring. The threads of the head of the light are brass, and they are square threads (as opposed to more common "sharp" threads). It is waterproof to IPX8 standard, and impact resistant to milspec 810F.

The light utilizes a Cree R2 emitter, and the manual specifies that outputs are as follows (in lumens x hours): 

CR123 - 240 x .75, 50 x 7.5, 25 x 12, 10 x 20, 1 x 100

AA - 180 x .75, 50 x 5, 25 x 10, 10 x 15, 1 x 80

I don't have the means to test JetBeam's claims in this regard, so your mileage may vary. 

The light is somewhat "beefy", and will certainly never win awards for it's small size. The head alone is about 1.5 times the length of a CR123 cell, and the body is even longer. The head houses a largeish and deep reflector and the body includes a fairly deep guard around the switch which allows the light to stand on its tail. 

The AA adapter is a straight-forward aluminum spacer milled to create additional heat-sinking capacity on the outside, and to take up the difference in diameter between a AA and a 123 on the inside. 

There are o-rings at the joint(s) to ensure water resistance. 





*Function*

The RRT-0 is a multi-mode, 5-level light with a tactical "forward clickie", momentary tailswitch. A slight press on the switch gives you light for as long as the switch is held. A little more pressure, and the switch clicks keeping the light on after the switch is released (until it is clicked again).

Modes are selected via the stainless steel selector ring at the head of the light. When using the light in a normal position (pointed away from you, looking at the tailcap) turning the ring clockwise increases brightness, and counter-clockwise decreases. I think of it as being similar to a volume knob on a radio. If I want more light, I simply "turn it up". Although this is a 5-level light, the selector ring has only 4 positions. The fifth level is an alternating low level between "low" and "lower low". When you move the selector to the lowest position, it will be the last low position you selected. To change from "low" to "lower low" or vice-versa, you simply move the selector quickly from low to "medium low" (or further) and back to low again. 

I found use of the light to be very natural and intuitive. A feature I particularly liked was the ability to select the level with the light off. I could see use for this in numerous situations where you may have used the light say at it's highest level, but then want to be stealthy and use the light at a lower level. Other multi-level lights must be turned on and then cycled to the level desired, but the JetBeam's selector ring allows you to know exactly what level you will get before pressing the switch. 

The brightness and "throw" of the RRT-0 is indeed impressive. I compared it to another tactical flashlight I own - a Fenix TK10. The Fenix is a two-cell light with a very impressive output, but it is matched by the RRT-0. The Fenix is advertised to put out 225 lumens, and side-by-side in an outdoor night comparison I would consider their output roughly equal. Runtime on a single battery will probably never compare to runtime of two combined batteries, but for the RRT-0 to put out the same amount of light was very impressive to me.

Output on a AA is obviously lower, but the ease-of-use and ability to quickly switch between battery types scores lots of points in my book. 

*"Issues"*

As with any invention, the RRT-0 is subject to a certain level of opinion and criticism, and you will have to decide for yourself if it's imperfections are a deal-breaker or not. 

Voltage
In their quest to make a light which can utilize any battery that can fit inside it, JetBeam has run slightly afoul of battery chemistry. CR123 cells and rechargeable RCR123 cells run on slightly different voltages, the RCR123s being higher. CR123's themselves vary in voltage with their nominal "running" voltage being just over 3 volts. When the cells are brand-new, however, the voltage is slightly higher and can "overlap" a bit into the low part of the voltage range of a rechargeable cell. The problem this causes is that for a brief period when a new battery is placed in the light, the light believes that it is in fact a discharged rechargeable battery and will come on only in lowest-low mode to protect what it thinks is a rechargeable cell from over-discharge. When I received the light along with a brand-new CR123, I had to leave the light on (in it's low mode, no other modes were available) for about 90 seconds until the battery voltage dropped slightly. I turned it off and back on, and the light then recognized the battery as a new cell and not a discharged rechargeable. For me, "breaking in" a new battery for a minute-and-a-half isn't a big deal, but some may be upset with the inability to simply "throw in a new cell and go". 

Pre-flash
The other issue is a bright flash which occasionally appears for a fraction of a second before the light comes on at a low level. This can be distracting, annoying, and/or dangerous - but I believe it is avoidable and primarily caused by the user. 

When the button is pressed, there is an almost imperceptible delay of a small fraction of a second before the light comes on. I believe the circuitry is "spooling up" for lack of a better term. If you press the switch slightly (not enough to click it) and release very quickly, the switch can make and then break contact before the light actually comes on. The next time the switch is pressed, the energy from the first press is still in the capacitor, so the emitter gets a brief "double shot" of juice and flashes at a higher level. At least that is my theory on what causes the flash. I have been able to consistently get a flash by quickly pressing and releasing the switch at varying levels, and I have been able to consistently avoid the flash by pressing steadily and with "commitment". 

Cree Rings
The Cree emitters, which are used in the RRT-0, are notorious for being "ringy". When viewed on a light, solid background such as a white wall, the center "hotspot" is surrounded by a slightly darker ring, then a slightly yellowish tinted ring, followed by the wide spill-beam. The orange-peel in the reflector blurs the lines somewhat between the rings, but they are still visible if you are looking for them. In my real-world experience, they are unnoticeable and not an issue. 

*Conclusion*

I've used a LOT of different kinds of flashlights, including various JetBeam models, and this is by far the best light I have had the pleasure of using. It is not without it's opportunity for criticisms, as discussed above, but it is nearer to perfect than any other light available that I am familiar with - as far as I am concerned. Some people may wish it had strobe or S.O.S. functions, but I prefer not to have them. 

For a no-nonsense, versatile, dependable, tactical light, I think the JetBeam RRT-0 is going to be hard to beat.


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for your review... Very informative and objecive. 

For all you Tactical Operators/LEO's... make sure you "prime" your CR123A's before you need your RRT-0. I didn't. Although I was just showing off my new "toy" at the time, it was a brief WTF moment that could have been ALOT worse had I not found out about this minor issue.


*EDIT:*
The OP reflector absolutly rocks! The beam on mine is very smooth (more then I expected) and only has a very faint ring on the wall and is almost completely invisable in real usage in the yard.


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the review mchlwise, I agree with all your comments except that I do not like at all the ringy beam provided by the SMO reflector that is fitted on my RRT-0 and I will be trying to get an OP one as soon as possible.


----------



## Bass (Nov 21, 2009)

That is a great review. Nicely balanced and informative. Thanks.


----------



## rastaman (Nov 21, 2009)

mchlwise said:


> Voltage
> In their quest to make a light which can utilize any battery that can fit inside it, JetBeam has run slightly afoul of battery chemistry. CR123 cells and rechargeable RCR123 cells run on slightly different voltages, the RCR123s being higher. *CR123's themselves vary in voltage with their nominal "running" voltage being about 3.7.* When the cells are brand-new, however, they are slightly higher and overlap slightly with the voltage of a rechargeable cell. The problem this causes is that for a brief period when a new battery is placed in the light, the light believes that it is in fact a discharged rechargeable battery and will come on only in lowest-low mode to protect the cell from over-discharge. When I received the light along with a brand-new CR123, I had to leave the light on (in it's low mode, no other modes were available) for about 90 seconds until the battery voltage dropped slightly and the light then recognized the battery as a new cell and not a discharged rechargeable. For me, "breaking in" a new battery for a minute-and-a-half isn't a big deal, but some may be upset with the inability to simply "throw in a new cell and go".



this is false. the running voltage of cr123a is 3V. 

3.7 is for LIR 16340.


----------



## parnass (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the review, mchlwise. Good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## mchlwise (Nov 21, 2009)

rastaman said:


> this is false. the running voltage of cr123a is 3V.
> 
> 3.7 is for LIR 16340.



Thanks for the correction. I made an edit in that regard and some slight clarifications on that issue.


----------



## rhpdchief (Nov 21, 2009)

GREAT REVIEW :twothumbs

I also got mine from Bugoutgear. I haven't experienced any issues due to battery confusion but if it happens I agree with you that it seems very simple to deal with.

Bright preflash seems to be a factor right now for some lights. I can make mine give a bright preflash if I quickly and repeatedly stab at the button like I'm trying to self-strobe the light. in that case it happens about 30 percent of the time on a primary cell and even less on a rechargeable cell. In any normal use where the light is off for at least a half a second between presses it never happens. Other members have reported different results though so I hope the issue gets resolved to everyone's satisfaction.

I would also note that the 5 level/4 settings selector ring works really well. I prefer the low low setting and leave mine there all the time. I can still get to the "hidden" low mode with a simple click up and back if I want it. The real benefit for me over a 5 level/5 setting ring is that I can twist through the entire range from low to max and vice versa with a single twist of the selector ring. I have normal sized hands and I think it might take at least two twists if there were 5 settings. I really like what Jetbeam did here!

Anyway, great review of a great light!


----------



## Konad (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the review. Good job!

The initial issues I had with this light are pretty much resolved. The biggest being the rings. The OP reflector has solved that. It still has impressive throw for a single 123 cell. 

The preflash on my light is mainly on high with repeated activation. If I wait 2-3 seconds before pressing the switch, no flash. A non issue now.

Like most of us, I have purchased many lights. The ones I dont like I give away or sell. The ones I like, I keep. This one stays!


----------



## lightmyway (Nov 21, 2009)

Received my RR0 yesterday,a excellent addition to my addiction,All this talk about Preflash i have tried repeatedly using the switch to see what others are seeing, i failed to see any preflash, i can however cause it to preflash if i rotate the flashlight body to switch on and off.Perhaps others are having a contact problem.


----------



## problemchild200 (Nov 21, 2009)

Are you getting the preflash twisting the dial?


----------



## lightmyway (Nov 21, 2009)

problemchild200 said:


> Are you getting the preflash twisting the dial?


No i can get the preflash by rotating the body.


----------



## lightheart (Nov 21, 2009)

good review except you didnt mention how cheesy the clip is..i love this light and i love jetbeam..it just blows me away that a company could make such an amazing high quality light and sell it with a bogus crappy clip?....i sure hope jetbeam or another cpfer makes a new clip so i can carry this every day..i know many of you carry a light w/o a clip but i know there are just as many or more like me that wont carry a light without a quality clip that feels secure...oh well back to my d10 for now


----------



## jonesy (Nov 21, 2009)

Anyone have some pics on how the clip mounts or what it even looks like? I have yet to see a good shot of just how "cheesy" it is. 

How solid is the control ring? Does it feel like it will loosen up in a few months/ years? I'm a fan of bulletproof things that won't die on me if slightly abused, and this seems like the weakest link. 

I've been waiting for a long time for a light like this to be released that has dual cell capability, variable power control ring, and a clicky, as well as a goodly number of lumens, as well as a bezel down clip. It's funny that Jet Beam has beaten surefire to the punch, as they have had all the pieces laying around for many years (no single celled U2? why not?), just haven't had the will to put them together I guess. If this RRT-0 holds up and comes in a neutral tint sign me up!


----------



## lightmyway (Nov 21, 2009)

Pic of Clip,I.m not a big fan of clips but it looks like it get the job done my only concern would be wear on the body from repeatedly removing and reinstalling, The control ring is tight and positive.


----------



## mchlwise (Nov 22, 2009)

lightheart said:


> good review except you didnt mention how cheesy the clip is



Thanks. 

I'm actually neutral about the clip. At first I didn't like how it just clips onto the light, but as I thought about it I couldn't find another solution for a bezel-down clip. The body is solid with the switch retaining ring inside the tail instead of a removable tailcap. This doesn't leave much of an option for installing a clip. The other good thing about the clip is that it can be installed as in the picture above, or reversed and installed more toward the tail for bezel down carry.


----------



## guiri (Nov 22, 2009)

About time they made a light that even I can figure out how to use. I have the Pro III and I'm too stupid to use it 

Gonna have to sell it. Too bad 'cause the light is friggin' stunning and super well built.

I'm getting one of these though when I get money. Another reason I like my small nitecores. Just hold the button down in the back till you get the right level and release, super simple.

All these complicated interfaces get on my damn nerves!

GEorge


----------



## Chaz (Nov 22, 2009)

It is surprising that Jetbeam includes a clip with a quality flashlight that will not fit on the light properly. If you look closely at the above picture of the clip from lightmyway you can see that the clip does not fit properly against the body. The recurve part pushes against the body and tilts the clip out slightly. If the clip is put on the other way for bezel down carry, the flange on the tail tilts the clip even more since it sticks out more. I had to spend considerable time bending the clip so that the recurve would allow the clip to fit flat on the body. Then the clip part was too tight and had to be bent out some in order to be able to clip it to a shirt or pant pocket. I did this because it seemed that the clip would not be as secure on the body in the tilted state as it would be if it were flat against the body.


----------



## lightheart (Nov 22, 2009)

the clip definitely does NOT fit right the curved part does not sit flush with the body..i too had to spend time bending it it many ways to get it to fit better.....this is a bummer on such a nice light..why not use a clip like the nitecore d10..there are holes on the top where it could screw in...anyone that finds a solution let me know..


----------



## guiri (Nov 22, 2009)

lightheart said:


> the clip definitely does NOT fit right the curved part does not sit flush with the body..i too had to spend time bending it it many ways to get it to fit better.....this is a bummer on such a nice light..why not use a clip like the nitecore d10..there are holes on the top where it could screw in...anyone that finds a solution let me know..



Me too please 'cause I plan on getting one of these.

Thanks guys

George


----------



## palomino77 (Nov 23, 2009)

guiri said:


> Me too please 'cause I plan on getting one of these.
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> George


 
And me.
If you wait for the perfect light, you're never going to get it, because what is perfect for one guy is not for another. For example the clip, I don't want some screws or screw hole when I take it off. Like the nitecore.:shakehead


----------



## applevision (Dec 10, 2009)

This light captivates me.

I've always wanted a JetBeam and I think this could be the one...

The discussion ended sort of quickly here... comparisons to other lights?


----------



## HKJ (Dec 10, 2009)

applevision said:


> The discussion ended sort of quickly here... comparisons to other lights?



I have compared it to some other lights here. The text is in Danish, but it is not about the RRT-0 anyway.


----------



## pipspeak (Dec 10, 2009)

If not for the size I'd be all over this. But for a single 123 or single AA it's just way too big IMO, fancy UI or not.


----------



## NewTech (Dec 10, 2009)

HKJ said:


> I have compared it to some other lights here. The text is in Danish, but it is not about the RRT-0 anyway.




Thanks HKJ. Your works are the best comparison for EDCs.
It appears that Jetbeam RRT-0 is a winner on both output+throw.
I still wait for jetbeam improves the clip on RRT-0.


----------



## Speedball (Dec 10, 2009)

Yesterday I purchased my first Jet Light and this is the one. I look forward to this little light as I need an every day carry on my belt, just need a pouch of some sort.

Interesting review with really good pictures, Thanks.

:thumbsup:


----------



## applevision (Dec 10, 2009)

pipspeak said:


> If not for the size I'd be all over this. But for a single 123 or single AA it's just way too big IMO, fancy UI or not.


Interesting--it is a bit bigger than some of the closest competitors, but it doesn't seem overly large. I think that the high output and excellent reflector may make up for this to some degree. Especially in thinking about newer lights like the Icon Modus, this seems to be a good size for a pocketable-but-not-keychainable EDC. For my pocket I tend to insist on AAA lights (or smaller!), but I just received a MiNi Quark 123... and we shall see...



HKJ said:


> I have compared it to some other lights here. The text is in Danish, but it is not about the RRT-0 anyway.


*HKJ* I am truly grateful. You always contribute to the art and science of flashaholism! Awesome comparison. As usual, I also would love to ask your more subjective thoughts: which AA (of those compared, and even beyond...) do you love the most and reach for the most? (Of course there is no such thing as "best", but there is a "best loved"... or at least a few favorites...). Does the RRT-0 fall into that category? 




NewTech said:


> Thanks HKJ. Your works are the best comparison for EDCs.
> It appears that Jetbeam RRT-0 is a winner on both output+throw.
> I still wait for jetbeam improves the clip on RRT-0.


+1 
+1
+/-1--I might still go for it sans clip!
lovecpf


----------



## guiri (Dec 10, 2009)

pipspeak said:


> If not for the size I'd be all over this. But for a single 123 or single AA it's just way too big IMO, fancy UI or not.



Yeah, it's bigger than many single 123 lights but it also has some advantages like the simple UI (to me, it's not fancy at all but very simple) AND the super low mode.
Plus, it IS a damn good looking light.

GEorge


----------



## HKJ (Dec 11, 2009)

applevision said:


> IAs usual, I also would love to ask your more subjective thoughts: which AA (of those compared, and even beyond...) do you love the most and reach for the most? (Of course there is no such thing as "best", but there is a "best loved"... or at least a few favorites...). Does the RRT-0 fall into that category?



With all the flashlight I have, even the best lights do not get that much use. I love the ring selection on the RRT lights, but have been missing a low on the lights, this has been fixed on the RRT-0 it has a "low". I probably has been one of my most used light around the house, since I got it and it will br one of my EDC lights, when I am finished with my review of it.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for this informative review! 

To avoid too much ugly Cree rings, I buy every light which shouldn't be a dedicated thrower with an OP reflector.

I was too dumb to add the AA extender when I ordered, my light hasn't shipped yet as it currently is on back-order, so I try to get the extender in that parcel, I'll run it on a 14500 and can use Alkalines if I have too.

All Jetbeam lights I own are very high quality and definetely worth a buy. I bet I'll like the little Raptor! :wave:


----------



## Gatsby (Dec 11, 2009)

Does anyone have a size picture alongside some well known lights - Novatac, Surefire E1_ in particular?


----------



## HKJ (Dec 11, 2009)

Gatsby said:


> Does anyone have a size picture alongside some well known lights - Novatac, Surefire E1_ in particular?



I do not have a picture with the above lights, but with some other lights:


----------



## Christoph (Dec 11, 2009)

This works pretty good



C


----------



## parnell (Dec 11, 2009)

Christoph,
Your solution works great. :thanks:

There are now a few different pictures with the clip installed here. We know that this light is a great light. For those willing to make an $8.00 addition, the light becomes perfect IMO.


----------



## Przemo(c) (Feb 9, 2010)

It's not only to refresh the thread...
I've got serious question here. Is that light dunkable? By dunkable I mean can you dunk out this light into 1 meter deep water without worrying that something goes wrong? I'm using Fenix TK10 as my EDC now and it performs great wether I put it into my fish tank to help me clean it or I put it onto my drain hatch to check out the rain pump and dunk it into water to check that nothing stuck in there. That selector ring in RRT-0 is a bit worrying to me as Fenix's build is a bit simplier...
I'd love to hear what your experiences are like with water resistancy... Somewhere on this forum I've read that IPX-8 standard is in fact very flexible in it's essence and depends on manufacturer's approach. Well, that's a bit worryhing as to RRt-0 with it's selector ring, unless it's kind of magnetic ring or so and has nothing to do with overall waterproofness of that light.


----------



## andrewnewman (Feb 9, 2010)

As far as dunkability is concerned, don't worry too much. The light is sealed and rated similarly to the Fenix. I have done underwater runtime tests with mine and had no ill effects. The selector ring works with a permanent magnet embedded in the ring. There are no openings associated with it at all.


----------



## Beampower (Feb 9, 2010)

Well Done!! a Very Concise and Interesting review. I have had this light a couple of weeks now,and i would say this comes close to the Nitecore Xtreme R2 in brightness, overall a very versatile light,however i have a small negative point that i identified. One aspect, i particularly use in this light, is the low level,but after several attempt to tailcap for low light, it wobbles like a weeble, much to my annoyance!! It looks like the tailcap is protruding slightly, so the light can not sit flush on a surface. Otherwise 9/10 for this little Wonder!! Cheers Howard. :thumbsup:


----------



## techwg (Apr 6, 2010)

This is going to be my next light!

Will this run at all on primary AA ? If so, how well/badly


----------



## BeeMan458 (Apr 6, 2010)

_This is going to be my next light!_

(Got my version in this Saturday from BugOut: 03APR10.)

Just as encouragement, it's a heck of a light for such a little thing. Fits the pocket very nicely, is well built, looks great, has a smooth powerful beam, has an easily accessible intensity adjustment ring (UI) and with the supplied tail extender, takes common drugstore AA's.

What can I say, it's an amazing little light.

Did that help?

:devil:

(Don't know how well it behaves on double-A's as I have a boatload of CR123's.)

(And FWIW, my version has no trouble tail-standing, so that niggle must have been fixed.)


----------



## bthrel (Apr 6, 2010)

techwg said:


> This is going to be my next light!
> 
> Will this run at all on primary AA ? If so, how well/badly



I love mine, its my primary EDC, runs well on all AA's (Alkaline, NiCd, NiMh, L91's and the new NiZn's that are 1.6v as well as 14500's). Although I never use the alkalines, I have noted that they are not as bright when I tested them. I use it in the AA configuraion about 1/2 the time. YMMV :thumbsup:

Enjoy

Brian

P.S. It tail stands just fine...


----------



## techwg (Apr 6, 2010)

Well after reading the specs I must buy one of these, although it will take me a good month before I can probably manage to splash out on this light.


----------



## guiri (Apr 6, 2010)

See? How cool is that? Now you have something to look forward to. Hell, that itself should warrant an extra $10 on the price


----------



## BeeMan458 (Apr 6, 2010)

techwg wrote:

_.....although it will take me a good month before I can probably manage to splash out on this light.
_
Check out Bug Out Gear when you do and be sure to add the CandlePowerForum discount code (CPFJET) as it's currently good for 20%.

http://blackforce.stores.yahoo.net/rrt0.html

FWIW, the version I received came with an AA extender. In total, between the AA extender, the discount code and shipping included, that's more than a thirty-two dollar savings.

"Yeah Baby!"

:devil:


----------



## Charles L. (Apr 6, 2010)

You'll like it. I use mine in the CR-123 format to keep it shorter, but it works fine on AA's. 

I've only been into the flashlight thing for a couple of months now, but I've managed to accumulate a few EDC's: RRT-0, NiteCore Extreme, Quark AA, Peak El Capitan. All have their pros and cons, but the RRT-0 is really nice. 

I'd be sure to get it with an OP reflector.


----------



## guiri (Apr 6, 2010)

BeeMan458 said:


> techwg wrote:
> 
> _.....although it will take me a good month before I can probably manage to splash out on this light.
> _
> ...



Yeah, I bought mine right around xmas


----------



## mchlwise (Apr 7, 2010)

I still use mine just about daily. 

Normally I'll use a protected Rcr123, which works great. I keep the extension tube handy, though, so I can throw a AA in it in an emergency.


----------



## techwg (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I can't wait to get mine . It however is going to probably take me longer than I expected.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 7, 2010)

A question to anyone that has received a light in the last couple of months. Have you had any problems with the tailcap switch like those found in this thread?

BOG is slated to send me a new switch when they arrive to put in my light but for now it sits in pieces on my desk waiting for the next repair attempt.

-LT


----------



## Charles L. (Apr 8, 2010)

I have not had any issues with the switch (or anything else) for my RRT-0.


----------



## bthrel (Apr 8, 2010)

Same here, three raptors zero switch problems, matter of fact, zero problems or complaints at all...

Cheers

Brian


----------



## AlienRFX (Apr 8, 2010)

I Got an RRT-2 last month and the switch functions perfectly.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Apr 8, 2010)

Charles L. said:


> I have not had any issues with the switch (or anything else) for my RRT-0.


 
+1


----------



## Mikellen (Apr 8, 2010)

Anyone know the type of tint the R2 has? Is it a WC, WD, WH. etc.?

Can someone please describe the tint? For ex. cool white, vanilla, white, neutral white, etc.

Does it look like the emitter can be modded out with a warm tinted LED?

Thanks.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I got mine back in January. Maybe they've made some changes in the latest batch.

One other question. Does the silver retaining ring on the back on the light, the part that surrounds the rubber boot, sit below the bottom edge of the holes that go around the base of the light? In the picture below, mine rides high and makes it hard to thread a lanyard through the holes.







Thanks again,
-LT


----------



## OCD (Apr 8, 2010)

I just received mine Monday from BOG. My retaining ring is almost flush with the bottom of the slots...maybe just a smidge higher.

Mine is low enough that I was able to, with just a little sanding, to mount the Nitecore D10 clip which has a threaded backing plate that ends up sitting on top of the retaining ring.


----------



## Balog (Apr 17, 2010)

So let's say I wanted to order one of these (still in the research phase, but it's looking good so far). Is Bug Out Gear the best price w/ the CPF discount, and is it the R2 (revision two right?) model? Assuming it is, I'd like to order some of the AA-size rechargeable batteries and a charger at the same time to take advantage of the discount and no tax or shipping. What would you all recommend for cells and a charge3r off that site? Or would I get a better price/better unit for cells+charger somewhere else?


----------



## lpd226 (Mar 11, 2011)

I got my r5 version just yesterday and am pretty impressed. Great light output and decent throw also. I like the selector ring and the only change I would make would be a more positive click into place feel. It seems that it could be fairly easy for the ring to spin accidentally in your pocket. But overall it's an awesome little light. Not sure y people are saying it's too big cause I barely notice mine in my pocket.


----------



## JrVargas (Mar 11, 2011)

Alberta-Blue said:


> Thanks for your review... Very informative and objecive.
> 
> For all you Tactical Operators/LEO's... make sure you "prime" your CR123A's before you need your RRT-0. I didn't. Although I was just showing off my new "toy" at the time, it was a brief WTF moment that could have been ALOT worse had I not found out about this minor issue.
> 
> ...


 

I'm not being dumb but what do you mean by priming the battery? Thanks!


----------



## lpd226 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm on my first surefire 123 and didn't have that problem. Maybe it was just a particular battery brand.

For all you Tactical Operators/LEO's... make sure you "prime" your CR123A's before you need your RRT-0. I didn't. Although I was just showing off my new "toy" at the time, it was a brief WTF moment that could have been ALOT worse had I not found out about this minor issue.


*EDIT:*
The OP reflector absolutly rocks! The beam on mine is very smooth (more then I expected) and only has a very faint ring on the wall and is almost completely invisable in real usage in the yard.[/QUOTE]


----------



## travinc (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the write up and info guys, I thinks this has pushed my decision into getting one to replace my edc! I'm looking forward to the super easy UI


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anyone done any runtime tests on this at all? I haven't but will probably volunteer since it seems very few decide to do runtime tests on low or sub low light levels. I have noticed even on what I'd estimate as .07 lumens or so, the light doesn't last as long as I'd expect. I have a Quark AA that will last months and months using only moonlight mode. The RRT-0 is set even lower than the Quark's .2 lumen moon mode, so you'd assume the battery draw would be less, but it seems like the battery dies in the RRT-0 pretty quickly. What's going on?


----------



## aimxplode (Jun 7, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> Has anyone done any runtime tests on this at all? I haven't but will probably volunteer since it seems very few decide to do runtime tests on low or sub low light levels. I have noticed even on what I'd estimate as .07 lumens or so, the light doesn't last as long as I'd expect. I have a Quark AA that will last months and months using only moonlight mode. The RRT-0 is set even lower than the Quark's .2 lumen moon mode, so you'd assume the battery draw would be less, but it seems like the battery dies in the RRT-0 pretty quickly. What's going on?



I would love to see some runtime tests for this. Are you using CR123a's or AA's?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 15, 2011)

I have used AA Eneloops and Duraloops.


----------

